# Venison, Morels and Wild Rice



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

This was a backstrap I saved from deer season this winter...



I trimmed the silver skin off, then cut off a piece of the larger end of the backstrap. Butterflied it to lay flat...



flattened with a meat tenderizer then gave it a quick cure with 1tbs tenderquick combined with 1 tsp of turbinado sugar. (which is enough to cure 1 pound of meat) I sprinkle with the cure, then shake off any excess cure and wrap with plastic wrap then chill in the fridge.....I let this cure for about 2 hrs then rinsed well.



soaked some of my dried morels..



Made a wild rice stuffing by cooking a few minced onions, minced garlic and morels in a butter/olive oil mix. Then adding cooked wild rice and cracked black pepper.. layered onto the cured venison and sprinkled with green onions...



wrapped in a bacon weave then into the smoker with some applewood.. smoked for almost 2 hrs.. brought the temp up to crisp the bacon at the end.




 

made a sauce with the morel infused water, drippings from the smoke pan, minced onion, a pinch of rosemary, a pinch of thyme and a good shot of homemade wild grape wine. thickened with a cornstarch slurry.





The quick cure makes the meat so moist and tender...



It was tasty!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2011)

Now it has been awhile since I have heard from you Jeanie. You sure have made one delisious dish here thou. I really like it to. I wish I could make something that looks that good to. Totally Awesome


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now it has been awhile since I have heard from you Jeanie. You sure have made one delisious dish here thou. I really like it to. I wish I could make something that looks that good to. Totally Awesome


Thanks! It's good to see ya! I've not posted much here but am still busy smokin' stuff.


----------



## cycletrash (Jan 15, 2011)

Dam that looks good !!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 15, 2011)

looks like a plate that you could serve in a fine resturant!!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all I can say!! Thats looks sooooo AWESOME!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Cycletrash and Les!  I got three deer this season so I've been using a lot of it up lately.  :)


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all I can say!! Thats looks sooooo AWESOME!


Thanks! It was pretty tasty. I think morels and venison are great together any time though. lol


----------



## porked (Jan 15, 2011)

You are an inspiration, and your pic quality is unmatched. Great post, thank you.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Porked said:


> You are an inspiration, and your pic quality is unmatched. Great post, thank you.


Porked... I could give you a (((HUG))) for that. Thanks!


----------



## fourashleys (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 4 backstraps in the freezer just waiting for my new smoker to be done. This looks awesome! It may not be as pretty but I'm sure gonna give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 19, 2011)

fourashleys said:


> I have 4 backstraps in the freezer just waiting for my new smoker to be done. This looks awesome! It may not be as pretty but I'm sure gonna give it a try. Thanks for sharing.




 Thanks Fourashleys!  The quick cure make the venison so moist and tender...hope it works out well for ya.


----------



## shane wood (Dec 27, 2013)

Getting ready to do this with sun dried tomatoes, portabellas and onions. What was your time and temp?


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 27, 2013)

You're amazing!!!

That's beautiful! And the photos of the SLICED version are spectacular and the spiral shot or "glimpse of all inside," is tremendous!

Really fabulous food! BRAVA to you!!! That's fantastic!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## papap (Dec 27, 2013)

I do something close to this.  I either use some green sausage or boudin.    Doesn't stay around long.


----------



## shane wood (Dec 29, 2013)

2013-12-29 14.39.08.jpg



__ shane wood
__ Dec 29, 2013





In the smoke!


----------



## shane wood (Dec 29, 2013)

2013-12-29 14.05.55.jpg



__ shane wood
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## shane wood (Dec 29, 2013)

2013-12-29 17.23.30.jpg



__ shane wood
__ Dec 29, 2013


----------



## shane wood (Dec 29, 2013)

2013-12-29 19.08.58.jpg



__ shane wood
__ Dec 29, 2013





Thanks for the recipe cowgirl!  Deliscious!


----------



## kegger (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Cowgirl! I tried it and loved it!


----------



## shane wood (Aug 16, 2014)

Doing this again tomorrow . This time i have morels !


----------

